# not fair



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

do you think it's fair if my husband broke my phone that i replace...i told him it's only fair he replaces it since he broke it and he refusing too saying get it with my own money...i feel like he's not taking responsibility for what he did and his own actions


----------



## Fabiovelli (May 3, 2014)

purplekisses83 said:


> do you think it's fair if my husband broke my phone that i replace...i told him it's only fair he replaces it since he broke it and he refusing too saying get it with my own money...i feel like he's not taking responsibility for what he did and his own actions


You threw his phone on the floor beforehand, correct? Perhaps this is the consequence of YOUR actions.

Life isn't fair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

This would not be an issue with my STBW and I since we have joint financial assets. One of the benefits of having joint assets is situations exactly like this. You're both in it together, so what affects one necessarily affects the other without a way to get out of it.

With split assets such as your situation, it is more along the lines of having a roommate. If it was a roommate who broke something of yours, how would you act? The same I suppose, but if they didn't pay for it, then what?


----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

Fabiovelli said:


> You threw his phone on the floor beforehand, correct? Perhaps this is the consequence of YOUR actions.
> 
> Life isn't fair.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand but i didn't break his phone..he broke mines into pieces and this is not a first..this is the second time the first time I replaced my phone and I never threw his phone...I mean right is right and wrong is wrong...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I want to know why he keeps wasting your phones...WTF!


----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> This would not be an issue with my STBW and I since we have joint financial assets. One of the benefits of having joint assets is situations exactly like this. You're both in it together, so what affects one necessarily affects the other without a way to get out of it.
> 
> With split assets such as your situation, it is more along the lines of having a roommate. If it was a roommate who broke something of yours, how would you act? The same I suppose, but if they didn't pay for it, then what?


I agree with you...but I just feel like it's unfair bcuz this has happen before and I had to replace my own phone..and it shouldn't keep happening too the fact where he feels like i should be the one replacing my ph everytime


----------



## purplekisses83 (May 4, 2014)

the guy said:


> I want to know why he keeps wasting your phones...WTF!


Okay this is the first time this happened in awhile..this is somethin he does when he gets angry...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My I suggest that when you get a new phone you do not tell your old man about it.

Maybe when he can't get hold of you to pick up some beer on the way home from work you will stop breaking your phone.

My point is bad behavior continues with out consequences so please at the very least don't tell him you got a new ...enless you want that one broken also!!!


----------



## Fabiovelli (May 3, 2014)

purplekisses83 said:


> Okay this is the first time this happened in awhile..this is somethin he does when he gets angry...


So he has only been angry twice? You two have a an awesome marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

purplekisses83 said:


> do you think it's fair if my husband broke my phone that i replace...i told him it's only fair he replaces it since he broke it and he refusing too saying get it with my own money...i feel like he's not taking responsibility for what he did and his own actions


It's so sad you didn't manage to his phone. Next time try harder.

You both are married. Isn't it time to act like adults? Breaking stuff now. DV a while later. Grow up as you can't be teens forever.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

purplekisses83 said:


> do you think it's fair if my husband broke my phone that i replace...i told him it's only fair he replaces it since he broke it and he refusing too saying get it with my own money...i feel like he's not taking responsibility for what he did and his own actions



Yup, if he broke your phone, he should pay for a new one. He broke it, he bought it and gets you a new one.

Now, I don't know your past posts and history so please humor me.

Do you have a lot of guy friends? Texting, flirting? If your hubby knows this, gets mad and throws your phone on the ground, breaking it, I can see it.

Does your phone use eat into the time with your hubby?

You don't just smash someone's cell because of an occasional verbal argument. We all have those.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Purple, after reading some your threads it seems like you are going through some rough times right now. Have any of the responses you received so far been helpful to you at all?

How do you see yourself getting through this? Does your H seem willing to work on the marriage instead of fighting and reacting badly to each other? Are you willing? Some of the things both of you have done seem really immature. I have struggled with emotional immaturity myself and made a decision to really work on that. There were really no major issues with us, but I was taking minor things and making them big in my mind. I'm not saying that your issues are not big, just that both of you SEEM to be contributing to the problems. Work on YOU and see if that helps. 

Go to the marriage builders site, the 5 Love Languages Site, and the His Needs Her Needs site and see if you can start to understand your husband and get some free help with working on your marriage.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Purple, I've read all your threads. It would be much better if you stayed with one thread. The way it is you have about 5 of them most for the same thing. This means that people do not get a clear picture of what is going on with you.

We need more info about you and your marriage as it's hard to respond right.

Your profile says that you are self employed. So it sounds like you have your own income. Is that right?

Do the two of you keep your income separate? Or does your husband control your income too?

It sounds like you two keep your money separate because otherwise replacing the phone would come from a joint account so you both would be paying for it.

Please talk to use more and give us more detail.


----------

